# mexican jumping lizard?



## TeguLouie (Sep 7, 2011)

so i had lou in my tub today just getting him some free range time and i have discovered that he really hates not being able to see out of where ever he is, hence i feed him on top of his cage vice in the black storage tub, anyway he was walking all around exploring and burrowing in the towel, and then starts trying to climb the sides of the tub unsuccessfully, so what he figured out was he could use his tail to hold him up higher and springsw off the side of the tub to try and jump out. hes only 3 months old and about 16-17 inches but he almost cleared the side. thought it was pretty funny, because if you have never seen a GU perch on his tail to jump your missing out!

anyway thought id share the funny with you guys


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 7, 2011)

uuuuummm what makes your tegu mexican? mexico is part of north america....... it comes from south america..... you should probably rethink why you titled it that otherwise you come off as inccorect


----------



## spark678 (Sep 7, 2011)

like a mexican jumping bean! and I think he knows his tegu is not mexican lol.


----------



## reptastic (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol as he gets older your in for many wacky moments with these guys, Its funny my tegus are nearly 4', they try to do the same thing but neither has had sucess yet lol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 7, 2011)

ha ha, i can picture it. My tegu almost jumped out of his cage. When i had him the 75g, i like to slide the lid back and let him bask no screen in the way, he actually jumped up and almost jumped out the cage, i had no clue he'd be able to jump that high. But the way they boost themselves up to jump is just epic lol.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

I too can picture it. These guys are so awesome, they have so many goofy moments.


----------



## TeguLouie (Sep 8, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> uuuuummm what makes your tegu mexican? mexico is part of north america....... it comes from south america..... you should probably rethink why you titled it that otherwise you come off as inccorect



yes i am well aware that my GU is not mexican, after all he didnt have a sombrero on when i got him (isnt that the indication) and i havent heard any maraccas.

just playing, it was the best visual reference i could think of .he has a really strong tail, doesnt really use his legs just kinda flexes it and he shoots like a rocket. ill have to get some pictures if i can

my guy has such a personality, unfortunetly his attitude is that he's an "ashhole" but hey the wife says he takes after me lol


----------

